# DHTML-site-> hammergeil!!!



## gremmlin (2. August 2001)

hi leutz.
weiß net ob das hier her passt aber ich hab kein anderes forum dafür gefunden.
ich hab so herumgesurft und hab eine dhtml site gefunden, die mir den schädel weggefetzt hat.
ich hab die ganze zeit geschaut ob da nichts flash is .....is aber nichts.
ich glaube es gäbe genug flasher die stolz wären, wenn sie so etwas zu stande bringen würden.
schauts es euch mal an und urteilt selbst.
unglaublich 

mich hats echt von den socken gehaut!

mfg, gremmlin ;-)


----------



## Psycho_Helly (4. August 2001)

:] :]


----------



## Thomas Kuse (4. August 2001)

wenn ihr die seite gut findet dann schaut ma bidde auf http://www.bratta.com


----------



## gremmlin (4. August 2001)

ja bratta kenn ich eh..

ich find aber http://www.pupius.net besser weils mehr design orientiert ist und mich etwas an http://www.egomedia.com erinnert. nur is egomedia eine flashdesign firma und ich war hin und weg als ich sowas mit dhtml gemacht gesehen hab.

mfg, gremmlin


----------



## Psyclic (4. August 2001)

voll der knaller ! vor allem das man sein eigenes windows color schema nehmen kann ! GEIL ! ok das mit den verschiebbaren fenstern is nix neues aber isd trotzdem goil !


----------



## Tomasz (4. August 2001)

:-( ich finde die fenster leuchten zu langsam auf:-(


----------



## Thomas Kuse (4. August 2001)

ja auf alle fälle, das dauert mir auch zu lange.
style hin style her DHTML rockz würd ich mal sagen


----------

